# how to remove the rear seat in an 92 Stanza?



## stanza92 (Jan 27, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how to remove the rear seat in an 92 Stanza?
I need to check the fuel pump, and it appears the only way to do this is to first remove the rear seat.

Thank you all


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't remember off hand but if there are no bolts on the front of the seat, then push down on the front edge of the seat right in the middle of each passenger seating area and push back to unhook it. While pushing back try pulling up this should release it.

Troy


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

There are two clips on the bottom portion, just find them and grab the seat on either side, and then give it a good tug and they should pop up. then its a matter of manouvering the bottom off. 2 bolts hold on the bottom of the back on the far sides, 2 behind the arm rest, and then 3 clips at the top of the back.


----------



## stanza92 (Jan 27, 2007)

Thank you both. I have got it out.


----------

